# So, I got a tattoo the other day.



## .jime (Oct 27, 2010)

I've been a really big fan of Calvin and Hobbes my entire life, so about a year and a half ago when I finally got the massive entire collection, (150 bucks at Barnes and Noble) I came across the one that was published on the day of my birth, 7-12-1988, and got to thinking.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

What? No captions?


----------



## .jime (Oct 27, 2010)

Haha no captions. I love the simplicity of it


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

That's Awesome! My Daughter also born July 1988 got the Zelda symbol on her side.


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

I LOVE your tattoo!  (Calvin and Hobbes are my absolute favorite cartoon ever.  I too have the complete set, and do an annual re-read from start to finish.)


----------



## louiseb (Mar 2, 2009)

LOVE it! Looks great!


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

That's cool.

My first thought was 1988?  That's too young to get a tattoo.    I'm getting old.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Ha.  My  first thought when I saw born in 1988, was no one born in that year could possibly be on these boards...too young to read!  LOL


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Off topic

I was wondering if any of the Calvin and Hobbs fans remember a series I think was by this artist.  I was of a standard poodle in the wild.  The poodle was cut in pompoms and the quotes were asnif they were observing an animal in the wild.


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I love the story in it. I guess that is the point of a tattoo!
sylvia


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

Ha ha ha ha!  Calvin and Hobbs rocks.

Vicki


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice ink! I got a lot of tattoos. At the moment I'm working on getting my entire leg covered. This was the first thing that went on it.










This is on the back of the leg:










At the moment I'm done with all the individual pieces on the leg - 5 large individual images. The next stop is the background to connect them all. Lots of pain. Lots of blood. Lots of money! But it will be amazing when it's done!


----------



## kcmay (Jul 14, 2010)

When I was 28, I decided that I'd gift myself with a tattoo for my 40th birthday. That gave me plenty of time to think about what design I wanted, and time to change my mind. Here's what I got:










I've since gotten 3 more. I'd like to get one more, but I'm still thinking about it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

.jime said:


>


Very cool!

My son has been talking about getting a C&H tattoo but hasn't settled on what...I think I'll mention your method to him. That's the kind of thing that appeals to him


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Very cool!
> 
> My son has been talking about getting a C&H tattoo but hasn't settled on what...I think I'll mention your method to him. That's the kind of thing that appeals to him


Also on the rib cage? It's one of the most painful spots on the body to get tattooed. (The back of the knees is probably just as bad.)


----------



## metal134 (Sep 2, 2010)

Welcome to the club!  I have two tattoos.  One is on my upper right arm.  It's of a skeleton hand coming out of a grave and making the sign of the devil horns with a moon and bats in the background.  The other is on my right forearm and it's of a dragon.  I plan on getting at least two more.  One on my left forearm (I'm trying to decide between Cerberus, the three headed dog who guards the gates of hell or Charon the ferryman, who carries dead souls across the river Acheron).  I also plan on getting a quartersleeve on my left arm, but I don't have a good idea of what I want there yet.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm trying to figure out my next one, but nothing is hitting me right just yet. It has to be positive. I'm thinking of a literary quote and would like something which encapsulates my belief in being kind and charitable.

This is a pretty cool blog:
http://www.contrariwise.org/


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> This is a pretty cool blog:
> http://www.contrariwise.org/


That _is _ cool. I would seriously consider a quote from Jane Eyre. Nobody I know would get it but that's okay.


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice ink, everyone! I've always tossed around getting a tattoo, but never quite got around to it. I'd wanted to get a more whimsically styled version of the Iowa Class battleship my grandfather had; it was so cool! I figured it would be a win on multiple levels. If someone asked if I had a tattoo, I could 'show them the battleship!' (Rocky Horror Picture Show, anyone?) And second, it'd be a great incentive to stay in shape... so long as I did I could keep it to PT Boat proportions. But if it did gain weight I could always just claim it was an aircraft carrier!


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

I love tattoos but am far too commitment challenged to get one that I know I will be happy with for any length of time. 

Love the tiger... and the Calvin and Hobbs!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

DYB said:


> Also on the rib cage? It's one of the most painful spots on the body to get tattooed. (The back of the knees is probably just as bad.)


I'm not sure where he wants his next one. He has a very cool Dark Tower inspired tattoo on his chest, he might be looking so something to balance the other side.



on his left pec.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Wow. Love it. Great idea. I would imagine that it hurt getting it on the ribs. I got my second tattoo this summer and got it on my foot. It made my first tattoo (on my calf) feel like a...well nothing. I still have yet to finish my foot tattoo. i fear the pain.


----------

